# Do Puppys' Nails Scratch Bathtubs?



## delafrontera (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello all, 

Forgive me in advance for what may seem to some a very basic question. I will be getting a Golden puppy soon and would like some feedback about one aspect of puppy/adult dog bathing. 

Do Goldens' nails scratch your bathtub during bathing? Has anyone encountered this? I am thinking ahead about these things and am wondering if I should buy some sort of rubber mat to place the dog on during bathing to avoid this problem. 

Any feedback on your experiences and/or advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 

Delafrontera


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I've never had that problem. But pick up a non slip bath mat anyways. Little doggie feet tend to slip on a slick tub and you don't want your little buddy to get scared or hurt.


----------



## delafrontera (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, 

Good Call.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Trimming those tiny nails once a week, just to get your puppy thinking it's fun and fine to have his feet handled, will also prevent some of the wear and tear on floors and tubs etc. With a tiny puppy, I just use the kitchen sink for early baths. You can teach the word "bath" pretty quickly, and if you make it fun with a tiny dab of peanut butter on your finger to lick and a few excellent treats like tiny pieces of chicken, you can end up with an adult dog who is super-easy to bathe.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Weird. We were just wondering the same thing! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Trimming those tiny nails once a week, just to get your puppy thinking it's fun and fine to have his feet handled, will also prevent some of the wear and tear on floors and tubs etc. With a tiny puppy, I just use the kitchen sink for early baths. You can teach the word "bath" pretty quickly, and if you make it fun with a tiny dab of peanut butter on your finger to lick and a few excellent treats like tiny pieces of chicken, you can end up with an adult dog who is super-easy to bathe.


I'm too afraid to hurt him to try to do this... I know the breeder did it every week. Even with that Max has some light scars on his belly from his siblings - 3 of them make a perfect capital F. F for? fun, flatulant, fuddy duddy, fabulous, etc. Depending on the day I guess!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just have a non-slip mat in the bathtub. Helps them not slip if they do squirm a bit. Never really thought about nails scratching the tub but I suppose it would help, but then so would keeping the nails trimmed.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Our tub hasn't been scratched by the nails, but I started giving Loki lots of baths or playtime in the water in the tub just to get him used to it when he was smaller. Now that he is bigger, its sooo easy to give him a bath. He doesn't squirm and his nails don't scratch


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a golden that LOVES any kind of water and he always jumps into the bathtub after someone just finished a shower....nails don't ever leave a mark in the tub. Keep nails trimmed, start right away....I used a regular nail clipper when he was a baby, then graduated to the regular nail clipper after a few months old.

Think the non-skid mat would be a good idea just so they don't slip but not necessary for nails!


----------



## delafrontera (Mar 17, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Trimming those tiny nails once a week, just to get your puppy thinking it's fun and fine to have his feet handled, will also prevent some of the wear and tear on floors and tubs etc. With a tiny puppy, I just use the kitchen sink for early baths. You can teach the word "bath" pretty quickly, and if you make it fun with a tiny dab of peanut butter on your finger to lick and a few excellent treats like tiny pieces of chicken, you can end up with an adult dog who is super-easy to bathe.


Wow, thanks so much for the peanut butter idea. I would never have thought of that. What a great way to get them used to bathing/tubs.

Thanks again.


----------

